# On your own



## wanderlust (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking for advice.
We sold our caravan in the summer and my husband passed away.  I am in my forties and have always wanted freedom of a campervan and we had planned to do it together
I know I now want to live and enjoy life  and do this but I felt protected with him and wouldn't enjoy it on my own.
Just wondering what others do in this position


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 11, 2014)

There are several women members on this site who do not have partners, they still travel and get about in there Motorhomes and Campervans and I am sure will at some point be replying to your thread.  Life is too short to not do the things you want to do - read some of the threads about travelling, read the magazines and again read threads to see what sort of vehicle you would be happy with and do it.  I hope you get the replies that will help and hope in the future to maybe meet with you at one of the gatherings.  :goodluck:  :wave:


----------



## Gee (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site.
Quite a few on here go solo both male and female. I continued to go away after my marriage ended. It can get a bit quiet though you'll meet peeps when out and about. I'm actually quite enjoying the ability to do what i want and when I want. I and others find a pet or two helps. Not just dogs but cats. rabbits and others. There are also meets every so often at different parts of the UK.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm long term single and wild camp a lot on my own although I do have 2 dogs with me, and to be honest, I'm not sure if I would do it without the dogs.

I do get very anxious about things sometimes, but usually it's more about mechanical problems than about where I'm staying, usually because I'm totally skint and mechanical problems are really stressful because I know it's going to take £££ to sort them out. So I make sure I've got full breakdown cover (which I've never needed but it relieves my anxiety to know that I can get off the motorway and either back home or to a garage or to my destination safely).

On the odd occasion when I have been aware of noises outside during the night, I just double check that all my doors are locked, curtains drawn and stay put, knowing that I'm pretty safe inside a metal van. I always make sure that my mobile is charged or on charge when going to bed and that I know exactly where I am and could give the exact details to emergency services if necessary. 

But I've honestly never had any problems. Having the dogs puts my mind at rest but there are some forum members who carry dog bowls and dog leads to leave outside the van to give the impression that there are dogs inside the van.

And if you read my blog post, The first year with the BWV, you'll see that although I've been alone, I've had some wonderful times in my van and perhaps being alone has made them more special. And you do get a huge sense of self-satisfaction and achievement from doing something out of the ordinary and coping with problems on your own. 

There are, as said above, quite a few singleton women on the forum of a similar age and it's been good for some of us to meet up sometimes to chat about experiences, concerns, good ideas etc. And you'll get so much help and support and advice from people on here, that when you do eventually manage to meet up with some of them, it feels like meeting up with old friends. 

My van and this forum have been life changing for me in many ways over the past 2 years, and I've done things that I hadn't done for 20 odd years and thought I'd never do again, and I've done new things, and learned new skills etc. I'd now rather lose my house than my van and couldn't bear the thought of losing the freedom that the van has given me.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 11, 2014)

Have a look on the dailymail online page for today there is a lady on there who bought a motorhome with her husband a few years ago to cancer before He died he persuaded her to carry on with their dream sounds as though she is doing well, 
Sorry tried to do a link but crap at it story titled my Odysseus of love in a motorhome


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2014)

here Barbara Evans, 66, keeps late husband close by criss-crossing globe in their dream home on wheels | Mail Online


----------



## dippingatoe (Jan 11, 2014)

Well - I am not sure as yet how it will work out, but if you want to follow my travels its The World is my Lobster - The World is my Lobster 

All being well I am starting tomorrow, or if not then within two or three days

Its my very first ever motorhome, and I shall be travelling with my dog.


----------



## vespalien (Jan 11, 2014)

Only you know the answer, but I might be inclined to stick his pic in the van & take him the places you always wanted to go.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 11, 2014)

Give it a try. If it doesn't suit put it down to experience. 
This forum is full of supportive people, both online and in person.
If you don't give it a whirl, you will forever be wondering.

I for one would recommend a dog for both company and security.  I am lucky as I also have a 6 foot plus builder bloke as well. Don't tell him he comes second to the dog.:goodluck:


----------



## QFour (Jan 11, 2014)

You can always join the AA if you are worried about the MH and breakdowns. There are a number of young ladies on here who are out and about and we have seen a few at the wheel of a camper. Just be careful and don't park up anywhere remote or you will never get to sleep. Some of the pub stops are really good we stopped at Caister over the New Year. Pool, Gym etc. Know it would be different on your own but maybe a dog would be company. Meg sleeps in the front foot well. She is a Labrador cross with a miniature poodle so doesn't take up a lot of room. As others have said there are group meetings but the one we went to started at 10am with home brew vodka and went on to the early hours of the following day .....

Some did look a bit sick the following day ....


----------



## QFour (Jan 11, 2014)

dippingatoe said:


> Well - I am not sure as yet how it will work out, but if you want to follow my travels its The World is my Lobster - The World is my Lobster
> 
> All being well I am starting tomorrow, or if not then within two or three days
> 
> Its my very first ever motorhome, and I shall be travelling with my dog.



Have a good time .. Hope you enjoy your trip ..


----------



## Dezi (Jan 12, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> Looking for advice.
> We sold our caravan in the summer and my husband passed away.  I am in my forties and have always wanted freedom of a campervan and we had planned to do it together
> I know I now want to live and enjoy life  and do this but I felt protected with him and wouldn't enjoy it on my own.
> Just wondering what others do in this position




It would probably be a good idea to join the Motorcaravanners club, we have been members for a long time.

There you can enjoy meetings & soscial events in the company of others to help you feel more secure.

They are many single ladies as members, who like you, find themselves alone, but wish to carry on travelling.

Just a thought.

Dezi


----------



## pochaie (Jan 12, 2014)

*Go for it!!!*



wanderlust said:


> Looking for advice.
> We sold our caravan in the summer and my husband passed away.  I am in my forties and have always wanted freedom of a campervan and we had planned to do it together
> I know I now want to live and enjoy life  and do this but I felt protected with him and wouldn't enjoy it on my own.
> Just wondering what others do in this position



I travel by myself in Europe and have many ladies who travel by themselves and not one of them have had any bad experiences I would suggest having a dog which does deter and are great company for you. Hope have a great time


----------



## carol (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi there. I travelled with my partner for many years before he died. I couldn't even go in our van after he died and gave it to my daughter. About 5 years later my friend bought a van and I thought yes, I can do it alone too. I bought a van and it has been fantastic though emotionally difficult at first. Last September I went to France by myself. I felt really empowered. I'm a bit of a wimp so if I can do it, I'll bet you can. You'll get so much support from this and other forums. If you want to pm me please do.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Wanderlust,

We need more members like you that just want to get on and enjoy life, no matter what it throws at us. Well done and good luck to you!

One piece of advise. You do need something to occupy yourself when you are feeling a little down and the weather is cr*p. Some mention a dog as company but I prefer the radio. Less walking, feeding and clearing up after. My Tablet with Kindle on it is a great help. Does not matter what it is as long as you can curl up in the warm and indulge in a bit of self pity for a while. Might even put a smile back on your face.

Richard


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry to read of the loss of your husband but I hope this won't deter you from camping.

I'm a solo female (40's) wildcamper and have solo wildcamped throughout the UK from Lands End to John o'Groats.  I enjoy being alone and able to travel at my own pace and have been doing so since my 20's and solo youth hostelling in my teens.

During these 20+ years of camping about 70 nights per year, I have only ever encountered problems once and this was at Nash Point near Llantwit Major despite camping camped there several times previously.  I learned from this - never park at the foot of a remote, dark lane from which there is no exit.  I had to request police assistance and it's reassuring to know that they're there to help if needed.  This was a one-off situation but providing you choose your spot carefully, as I normally do, park facing forwards so you can drive away if you need to and ensure you're not in a position where you can become trapped (as I was) then really it is very safe and very easy.  Sometimes I also think it's even easier if you're female because local villagers sometimes keep an eye on you and possibly see you as less of a perceived 'threat' than if you're male.  

I don't have a dog but have sometimes camped with a French Lop or Giant rabbit!

Happy camping!


----------



## janegam (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Wanderlust

wanted to reiterate what people have said about go for it  - I am on my own,early 60's, got my first ever van a couple of years and headed off to europe with my dog for company - have never had any problems, dont wild camp very much because I have a rock and roll bed so would need about 15 mins to get myself sorted but have stayed on lots of aires and by restaurants - and probably a huge sin to admit to - on campsites but the laidback scruffy ones - no strimmers for me please! My dog has not only been great company, and security he is also a great way to start conversations- even when I couldnt speak the language I would be communicating over him.

So my advice is go for it -the only thing to fear is fear itself. In all the months I have travelled I have never met anything except kindness and a willlingness to help whether it be from other mhomers or just people I have met- a big smile and just ask and people will help.

Have lots of fun - you wont regret it.
J


----------



## vespalien (Jan 14, 2014)

User1 said:


> You can always join the AA if you are worried about the MH and breakdowns. There are a number of young ladies on here who are out and about and we have seen a few at the wheel of a camper. Just be careful and *don't park up anywhere remote or you will never get to sleep*. Some of the pub stops are really good we stopped at Caister over the New Year. Pool, Gym etc. Know it would be different on your own but maybe a dog would be company. Meg sleeps in the front foot well. She is a Labrador cross with a miniature poodle so doesn't take up a lot of room. As others have said there are group meetings but the one we went to started at 10am with home brew vodka and went on to the early hours of the following day .....
> 
> Some did look a bit sick the following day ....



I have to completely disagree with the advice about avoiding remote places. They are far and away the safest and quietest locations and I invariably sleep easiest there. Up in the mountains and forests, buy a lake or river or on a lonely beach miles from anywhere if I can. 

Staying near other vans can attract idiots. Places near centres of population are often the haunts of doggers or kids doing donuts in hot hatchbacks. The constant comings and goings will have you a gibbering wreck. This is one reason why I probably wouldn't bother with any of the promenade stop-overs, just too many drunks wandering around late at night who might decide it is funny to rock the van or kick it. But, as others say later, our own fear is usually the biggest problem in reality. In Spain, the thieves often appear to target congregations of motorhomes if you read some of the accounts of problems posted on threads here. 

Popular dog walking spots can be good as they tend to keep the idiots away and yet they are mostly only around in the morning and evening.


----------



## Brian the snail (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Wanderlust,     :welcome:

Sorry for your loss, like Runnach I think hiring would be advisable before jumping in at the deep end. As you have caravanned you appreciate the lifestyle but a Camper / Motorhome is quite different to a caravan and you may not like the differences so best to try before you part with your hard earned. I would suggest watching the forum for the next solo's meet and try to hire and attend the meet, you will learn an amazing amount by meeting like minded folks who will be falling over them selves to help.
You might also go to an outdoor show / National show to look at Vans to get a feel for what layout and size of van you might like, the advantage of the shows is there is less likelyhood of sales pressure whilst you view.
You have had some great advice already but you will probably need to work up to wilding gradually, Vespalian is right the more remote places are generally the best but you need to feel comfortable about going solo before going "wild" solo.

Good luck and enjoy.

Clive


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Lots of solo Ladies out in Caravans Tents and Motorhomes,so you would soon meet like minded people.I recomend that you join the Camping and Caravan Club who have a Companions section,not a dating group or anything like that but just people who are single for whatever reason.This way you will get lots of help and encouragement on the field and company untill you are ready to go out wild on your own,very good luck to you.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Give it a try. If it doesn't suit put it down to experience.
> This forum is full of supportive people, both online and in person.
> If you don't give it a whirl, you will forever be wondering.
> 
> I for one would recommend a dog for both company and security.  I am lucky as I also have a 6 foot plus builder bloke as well. Don't tell him he comes second to the dog.:goodluck:



hope you dont put him on a lead and make him drink out of a bowl:scared: yes the girl should go for it ,life is to short ,i wish her good luck and happy times ahead.:camper::goodluck::fun::wave:


----------



## sapper (Jan 15, 2014)

*Offer of assistance*

I was just wondering.... I note that there are sometimes meet and fix events but how about a meet and train event....... where short classes could be run to give individuals specific useful skills. These could be useful for both solo campers as well as duo teams, including those with pets.

I was thinking about the following:

Basic First Aid which can be adapted to likely scenarios.
Basic self defence - get away tatics rather than cage fighting level.. could also include safety awareness.
Basic fault finding on vehicle engines.
Basic fire fighting
Emergency repairs to vehicle and habitational systems (water, gas etc). ie get you home fixes.

I am more than happy to offer assistance with the first 2 on my list and can help with the remainder but I am sure there will be other better qualified members and many more with the wisdom of experience.

I guess if you know that you can cope with most situations then you wont worry so much, however I am not suggesting that there is danger around every corner just better to be prepared that's all.

Sleep well, stay safe

Chris


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 15, 2014)

Perhaps sapper's idea could be combined with something like a fix-it event. I think it is a good idea to build up a skill set like he has suggested. I think it would boost confidence and as Vespalien has said in another thread confidence helps.


----------



## JFH (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd echo what most people say...just go and do it, you won't regret it !
I started this myself 5 years ago when my wife died,
and have since travelled regularly throughout Britain and Europe

I bought a small Campervan, and without knowing much got going
-although we had frequently tent camped before, never had a camper
-not too hard to put up !

I often wonder whether it's easier for women, than men...probably much the same

I find on campsites you're frequently left 'alone'as most are couples/families

I now find myself wilding more and more, and as everyone says, you soon get used to it..
and I've never had a problem
I walk,climb and bike, so frequently am in more remote terrain - beautiful

I don't have a pet... I write and publish a blog, so have the world for company...
-even if they don't all speak to me

If you don't try it you'll regret it
If you do you won't !

Keep smiling and have fun


----------



## BrianG (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the sane as most. GO FOR IT. I know that if (god help me)  I would be doing what you are thinking of doing. My wife and  I  have  had some really great times in our motorhome especially since the children  grew up and presented us with problems which were nothing to do with us and could only be solved by themselves. 
Sorry about that !
What I am trying to say is that your partner will be with you all the way. God Bless You, and good luck. 
Most folks on this site are genuine and will always help. In fact, as you probably remember from your caravanning days,  all "campers"  have the "help gene" built in.


----------



## scampa (Jan 16, 2014)

As others say, using a small campsite or joining some like-minded wildcampers from here might be a good way to get started (there's no rule to say that you EVER have to wildcamp on your own if you don't enjoy it, just see how you feel). And good luck with everything! 



Brian the snail said:


> I would suggest watching the forum for the next solo's meet and try to hire and attend the meet, you will learn an amazing amount by meeting like minded folks who will be falling over them selves to help.



Good advice, but if you go to a ladies-only meet, that may not be the main reason why they're falling over themselves! :cheers:


----------



## Caz (Jan 16, 2014)

vindiboy said:


> Lots of solo Ladies out in Caravans Tents and Motorhomes,so you would soon meet like minded people.I recomend that you join the Camping and Caravan Club who have a Companions section,not a dating group or anything like that but just people who are single for whatever reason.This way you will get lots of help and encouragement on the field and company untill you are ready to go out wild on your own,very good luck to you.



C & C C don't have a "Companions section" - I think you mean the New Companions? The New Companions Club organise and run rallies throughout the year for their members to enjoy. Many rallies are held on Caravan Club sites. See New Companions 

There's also the Phoenix Camping Club - The Phoenix Camping Club | Camping and Caravanning


----------



## n brown (Jan 16, 2014)

is that the sound of the OP I hear-legging it over the hills ?


----------



## wendywo (Feb 2, 2014)

dippingatoe said:


> Well - I am not sure as yet how it will work out, but if you want to follow my travels its The World is my Lobster - The World is my Lobster
> 
> All being well I am starting tomorrow, or if not then within two or three days
> 
> Its my very first ever motorhome, and I shall be travelling with my dog.



Hi Sue I have been following you( its wendy from the garden) well done so far I love reading your page  glad you found your way here hope the lakes are giving
you a nice break...
:have fun:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 2, 2014)

dippingatoe said:


> Well - I am not sure as yet how it will work out, but if you want to follow my travels its The World is my Lobster - The World is my Lobster
> 
> All being well I am starting tomorrow, or if not then within two or three days
> 
> Its my very first ever motorhome, and I shall be travelling with my dog.





sapper said:


> I was just wondering.... I note that there are sometimes meet and fix events but how about a meet and train event....... where short classes could be run to give individuals specific useful skills. These could be useful for both solo campers as well as duo teams, including those with pets.
> 
> I was thinking about the following:
> 
> ...


:wave:
I for 1 like the sound of this any help for  those new to traveling would be great


----------



## frontslide (Feb 2, 2014)

I wonder if wanderlust has seen any of the replies.


----------



## carol (Feb 2, 2014)

Good thinking Runnach. I was wondering why she hadn't liked or responded to any of the posts! Oh well, she's got a treat in store when she does!


----------



## dippingatoe (Feb 2, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Hi Sue I have been following you( its wendy from the garden) well done so far I love reading your page  glad you found your way here hope the lakes are giving
> you a nice break...
> :have fun:


  Yes the stay by Coniston Water was lovely and really relaxing,  I am back at Signature in Wolverhampton hopefully my scooter lift will be fitted and finished tomorrow them off towards the Shetlands if we can get that far

:raofl:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 2, 2014)

*be brave*

I have a partner he is a member of a tin figure society and often is away at meets here and abroad. When he is away I go off in the camper van on my own. We have 2dogs but I leave them at home with our sons as I cannot walk them on my own due to disability when I started going alone I always stayed on campsite I now wild camp on my own without any problems. I am in the AA as other members have said it is nice to know that if I break down I can get me and my  16 year old T4 home or to a garage. Go for it as regrets are the sadest thing.


----------



## carol (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Campervanannie admire you for wild camping. Haven't done it by myself yet. Just noticed you're in Bradford! Me too....and I have a t4 .....whereabouts are you? :banana:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 2, 2014)

*Hi*

Wibsey where are you.


----------



## carol (Feb 2, 2014)

Am in Heaton, not far from the park. If you want to pm me and we can meet up and compare vans over a coffee?


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2014)

Here,s the thing Carol I have driven my various vans all over this fabulous country of ours from John o groats to lands end and everywhere in between I know sh--loads about camping and wild camping but when it comes to the techy stuff like private messaging have,t a flipping clue don,t even know how to upload photos so feel free to pm me.


----------



## Bambi 2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi the best thing I did when I parted from my husband was to buy a Tom Tom from Fairytooth who is a member of this site, he has been so good with sorting out problems that I have had with maps etc.
I am in Morocco now and I have used the Tom Tom all over Europe, GREAT!!
Bambi2


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 3, 2014)

We have some amazing women on here that travel alone and if you come along to one of our meets even for the day they will inspire you.

You really would be made welcome and there are always single members at every meet.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 3, 2014)

Bambi 2 said:


> Hi the best thing I did when I parted from my husband was to buy a Tom Tom from Fairytooth who is a member of this site, he has been so good with sorting out problems that I have had with maps etc.
> I am in Morocco now and I have used the Tom Tom all over Europe, GREAT!!
> Bambi2



Wow sound like the tom tom is a girls best friend I will have to get one now where do we find Fairytooth...please don't groan tec stuff goes right over my head I am amazed I got on here LOL:help:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2014)

*sat nav noooooo!*

Old fashioned maps for me all the way. learned to read them in the army early 70s, my sons every birthday and Xmas try to get me to have one purchased by them of course. Politely refused part of the fun in campervaning is getting lost we have stumbled across some of the best places when we were lost however when I became quite disabled this last year Iwent over to the dark side and  let them put co-pilot on my phone for emergency use only. Not used it yet


----------



## Tbear (Feb 3, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Wow sound like the tom tom is a girls best friend I will have to get one now where do we find Fairytooth...please don't groan tec stuff goes right over my head I am amazed I got on here LOL:help:



Hi Wendywo,

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=13535

I have one from him as well. 

Richard


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2014)

my daughter gave me a tomtom and I too said I'd never use it,but it's really useful for finding addresses in towns that you don't know, and the thing I hadn't thought of is when you take a wrong turning or just decide to go country lanes to avoid the rush,it'll pick up where you are and start directing you. I do find myself talking to it--'well I don't want to turn left,clever dick ,so shut it !'   etc


----------



## Tbear (Feb 3, 2014)

n brown said:


> my daughter gave me a tomtom and I too said I'd never use it,but it's really useful for finding addresses in towns that you don't know, and the thing I hadn't thought of is when you take a wrong turning or just decide to go country lanes to avoid the rush,it'll pick up where you are and start directing you. I do find myself talking to it--'well I don't want to turn left,clever dick ,so shut it !'   etc



You are a lot more polite to yours than I am to mine  but it was probable a lot cheaper than the divorce I would be having without it.

Richard


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2014)

*wilding alone*

I have been trying to think of downside,s to wild camping on your own. I can only think of one, you see I am a bit of a lush on the QT and like a glass or two of wine of an evening a baileys before going to bed and I quite like a drop of whiskey in my coffee. I knew there was a reason why I let him indoors go with me accassionally.

REMEMBER  don,t drink and drive hic!! cos ye mite spilit HIC!!!


----------



## carol (Feb 3, 2014)

I couldn't do most of my driving to meets etc without my sat nav. In fact I probably wouldn't have made it to most of the meets without it and can honestly say that sat navs have changed my life. Really! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 3, 2014)

carol said:


> I couldn't do most of my driving to meets etc without my sat nav. In fact I probably wouldn't have made it to most of the meets without it and can honestly say that sat navy's have changed my life. Really! :rolleyes2:



What you on about Carol, you always drive past the pub. lol


----------



## wendywo (Feb 4, 2014)

Tbear said:


> Hi Wendywo,
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=13535
> 
> ...



Thank you Richard x


----------



## Philcott (Feb 4, 2014)

I use a sat nav - simply because I can't drive and read a map at the same time! 

Love driving down the back roads, even if it is a bit scary - Hexie is not the smallest of vans by any means (nor the biggest I hasten to add) and people tend to panic when they see her coming at them!  

I love wildcamping, but do have a dog with me most times. Storm is not very friendly to strangers, so she tends to hide in the van, so if I am going on a meet where there is a lot of activity I tend to leave her with a friend. 

Fairytooth is great when it comes to satnavs  - he sorted my broken one out, toot sweet! 

Looking forward to catching up with all the 'singles' at the Severn Bore meet!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 4, 2014)

I remember the thrill of driving a lorry into a strange town with the A-Z on the wheel trying to find an address, even better in London, now it's just wondering what your supposed to do next when the machine loses signal.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 4, 2014)

*child's logic CCC*

I was teaching my 8year old granddaughter how to read maps on a trip to Cornwall .when I looked across at here in the passenger seat  she had the map upside down when I questioned her as to why she said we are going down so I need the map the way we are going. she is now 18 and a very good map reader we still go camping every year for week together and she is the navigater


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 4, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I was teaching my 8year old granddaughter how to read maps on a trip to Cornwall .when I looked across at here in the passenger seat  she had the map upside down when I questioned her as to why she said we are going down so I need the map the way we are going. she is now 18 and a very good map reader we still go camping every year for week together and she is the navigater



Yes I taught all my children how to map read and I would often say you tell me how to get to a location in France.

I used to make up a pack to keep the children occupied when we went to France with word search, puzzles and Quiz sheets, I also included a map for each of them marked up where we were going in France and Spain and they would follow it as we moved on.


----------



## BCWench (Feb 6, 2014)

*living again*

Well I was made a widow in January 2014. I had been my husbands sole carer for 26 years and though i miss him i am now determined to live my life as i promised him i would.
Over those years i lost contact with all my "friends" so now i need to meet other people and make new friends.
I have a small Bambi motor home and two little dogs and the first thing i did once the dust had settled was buy two small diarys. One i gave to my daughter and one i keep in my bag.    WHY. so that both my daughter and I know where i am.
So far i have booked in to Chester race course for the food fest in April.from there i am going onto the west coast and stay overnight somewhere near Barmouth if i can find any wild camping spot. Next its a drive along the coast to Aberystwyth  where i will stay with friends for a girly sewing weekend.
Then its a slow run back home to Worcester. The next booking is in August at the Malvern  Western show.
There will be other little outings in between these I am sure but I will make sure that i will now enjoy my leisure time.
Come on Lady Life,s too short to be stay at home. cut the land lines and push off into the sea of life.
PS anyone know where i can park up over night near Barmouth please  A farm yard will do.
annie the bcwench


----------



## skercat (Feb 7, 2014)

*second year*



campervanannie said:


> Old fashioned maps for me all the way. learned to read them in the army early 70s, my sons every birthday and Xmas try to get me to have one purchased by them of course. Politely refused part of the fun in campervaning is getting lost we have stumbled across some of the best places when we were lost however when I became quite disabled this last year Iwent over to the dark side and  let them put co-pilot on my phone for emergency use only. Not used it yet



When my husband died 7 years ago we had just spent 6 months touring central Europe. I sold the Hymer because I was convinced I wouldn't be able to reverse it on my own.  The bug caught me again last year and I bought a lovely Rapid 710F, which is much admired wherever I go. It's just right for one person, I wouldn't want to share it.

I wild camped last year in places around where I used to live, so was comfortable with the safety aspect.  I have a theory that having a recce in daylight helps, then plan to arrive late at night if it is a residential area, so that you won't be taking anyone's parking space.  Many residential roads have 'empty' spots next to long gardens or corner plots.

I have long been a member of the 2 main clubs but last year I joined the motorcaravanners and enjoyed some lovely meets.  They choose accessible spots and are very welcoming to ladies on their own.

I cannot bear to think I will never sleep at the end of a row of vines or in an alpine pasture again.   Has anyone any tips on driving solo abroad in an RHD van please?


----------

